# NTFS Vs. FAT32 FILE SYSTEM



## anandk (May 1, 2006)

NTFS Vs. FAT32 FILE SYSTEM : some basic info

NTFS (NT File System) or FAT32 (File Allocation Table) File System are the two alternatives :

You Should Use FAT32 if :
-u want to install more than one operating system on your computer.
-ur hard drive is smaller than 32GB.

Go for NTFS if :
-u want enhanced file security.
-u need better disk compression.
-u r running only one operating system.
-ur hard drive is larger than 32GB

though the speed difference, for larger drives between the two is minimal,  NTFS is the newer, more stable and more secure file system. if you format your hard drive in NTFS and password protect it, no one can access 
the information on the drive without the correct password, even if they physically steal it. Thus NTFS is the prefered alternative.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 1, 2006)

Good post. Also check this: 
NTFS Vs FAT


----------



## damnthenet (May 1, 2006)

Is there any other new file system than NTFS? 
Is the file systems same for diff os?


----------



## hemant_mathur (May 1, 2006)

What about the Winfs? Whats new in that and how does it compare with NTFS and FAT?


----------



## Raiden Bee (May 1, 2006)

yes. You may find this link helpful

news.com.com/New+Windows+file+system+enters+testing/2100-1016_3-5844046.html

Apart from this there are the ext2 and ext3 fs on Linux and CDFS for CDs


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 3, 2006)

I had only NTFS drives with 80GB sata hard drive, but still I installed Linux along with Win XP pro. So requirement of Fat 32 for multiple os is not correct.


----------



## triangle (May 18, 2006)

If you are also interested in WinFS structure I suppose you can find much useful info on it here *www.ntfs.com/


----------



## prankie (May 18, 2006)

Does changing file system to NTFS stops scandisk????
coz in my pc after the day i changed hdd's filesystem to NTFS, startup scandisc, which runs when improper shutdown is done, has stopped coming..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 18, 2006)

Absolutely NO!!!
I hv Windows XP installed on NTFS partition and here scandisk runs w/o ne problem...


----------



## ymhatre (May 18, 2006)

i hav fat 32 currently..
n have partition magic
will changing to NTFS Now using partition magic will effect or alter my systems performance...

i have no intension of formatting my HDD....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 18, 2006)

U should not hv ne problems at all.
But u can also do it using *convert* command of DOS, no need of Partition magic or ne other 3rd party s/w...


----------



## prankie (May 18, 2006)

Converts FAT volumes to NTFS.

here's the command

CONVERT volume /FS:NTFS [/V] [/CvtArea:filename] [/NoSecurity] [/X]

  volume      Specifies the drive letter (followed by a colon),
              mount point, or volume name.
  /FS:NTFS    Specifies that the volume is to be converted to NTFS.
  /V          Specifies that Convert should be run in verbose mode.
  /CvtArea:filename
              Specifies a contiguous file in the root directory to be
              the place holder for NTFS system files.
  /NoSecurity Specifies the converted files and directories security
              settings to be accessible by everyone.
  /X          Forces the volume to dismount first if necessary.
              All opened handles to the volume would then be invalid.


----------



## webofunni (Jun 2, 2006)

I am using win XP with FAT32 file system . Now i wish to convert my file system into NTFS .IF there is any method to convert my file sm without formating and deleting the partition .


----------



## mehulved (Jun 2, 2006)

Look at the post above. It has described what you need to do. Your data will be intact but still it's good to keep a backup in case of anything going wrong.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 2, 2006)

hey..
When we look at the properties of a file...
we see two sizes one is 'size' and the other is 'size on disk'... and the second one is always higher.. is this due to some kind of overhead or what

can anyone elaborate....


----------



## anandk (Jun 2, 2006)

Size refers to the files actual byte count. Size on disk refers to the amount of cluster allocation the file is taking up.
detailed discussion here *forums.aliensoup.com/showthread.php?t=6985


----------



## keves2002 (Jun 3, 2006)

hi,

How can i check which File system is used in my pc?, i mean FAT or NTFS,

-keves-


----------



## keves2002 (Jun 3, 2006)

-Sorry Double post -
-keves-


----------



## abracadabra (Jun 3, 2006)

keves2002 said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> How can i check which File system is used in my pc?, i mean FAT or NTFS,
> 
> -keves-


*
open my computer and right click and open properties and youll come to know it*


----------



## keves2002 (Jun 4, 2006)

abracadabra said:
			
		

> *
> open my computer and right click and open properties and youll come to know it*



i am using win 98, this time i didnt find it, can u please provide more help

-keves-


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 4, 2006)

prankie said:
			
		

> Does changing file system to NTFS stops scandisk????
> coz in my pc after the day i changed hdd's filesystem to NTFS, startup scandisc, which runs when improper shutdown is done, has stopped coming..



See he scan disk does no sop bu need o use scandisk in NTFS is vesy low because NFS is journalised FS so its only he journal's inegri ha needs remain consistent instead of FAT32 where there is no journal and the integrity of enitre disc must be cared for... so scan disk runs but rarely in NTFS if you dont do a clean shutdown or reboot


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 4, 2006)

open my computer>right click on any of ur partitions and it shud show u ur filsystem


----------



## mehulved (Jun 5, 2006)

keves2002 said:
			
		

> i am using win 98, this time i didnt find it, can u please provide more help
> 
> -keves-


Windows 98 doesn't support NTFS. So, you will have FAT.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 5, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Windows 98 doesn't support NTFS. So, you will have FAT.



There is no question of ntfs in win 98 since he was asking how to view wat fs his drives uses in 98.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 27, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> You Should Use FAT32 if :
> -u want to install more than one operating system on your computer.
> -ur hard drive is smaller than 32GB.
> 
> ...



1. I always dual boot my system with Win Xp and Linux. Which is the best File System for me?
2. ALso i hav heard that there is no problem of fragmentation in NTFS. Is it True??
3. Wud i b able to run simple softwares on my NTFS system??
4. Any Speed Differential??


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 27, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> What about the Winfs? Whats new in that and how does it compare with NTFS and FAT?



WinFS is dead. Microsoft threw it outside the window.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 27, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> 1. I always dual boot my system with Win Xp and Linux. Which is the best File System for me?


Atleast one FAT32 partition, though there's no such problem with writing on ntfs, in linux now. But, preferably your C:\ should be NTFS


			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> 3. Wud i b able to run simple softwares on my NTFS system??


Why not?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

I have xp on ntfs with a 10 gb partition ready for vista.Will Vista work on this file system.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

yup vimal vista ll work on it.. It needs min 8gb ntfs partition


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

^^will 10 gb do for ultimate.
off topic
I have an xp partition of 7 GB(thought that will be enough)
Is there any way to change the default location of my docs(or docs.and settings 
completely) as I am really short on space on C: and cant even hibernate.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

yup vishal had given a reg hack 4 that.. Search the forum


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 27, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^will 10 gb do for ultimate.



NO. Ideally u should allocate 30GB for vista ultimate. The os Itself is abt 6.2GB + Pagefile(~1.5gb) + Hibernate(say 1GB) 

and u will install applications too. vista also does a lot of logging and authoringsto it keeps eating up space. Just installing basic utilities nd Office and Codecs and players etc will take up 5GB+ then add space for automatic updates, drivers(my tuner driver takes up 600Mb  )

u get the idea....


and btw abt this thread.. NTFS is definately the way to go.. atleast with PCs running XP and higher. If u use win98 then u will have a bit of trouble sharing files but u can shift ur My documesnt XP folder to the fat partition .. that will make things easier.


----------



## nikhilrao (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice Useful Info  -  Thanks.


----------

